# Diversa



## chris521957 (12 Feb 2020)

Hi all. Does anyone know about diversa tanks. Am looking at getting one but know nothing about the company. Thanks


----------



## Onoma1 (12 Feb 2020)

chris521957 said:


> Hi all. Does anyone know about diversa tanks. Am looking at getting one but know nothing about the company. Thanks



Can't help, in terms of Diversa however, I am becoming more and more conservative in terms of equipment. @Andrew Butler recounted horror stories from one supplier and there are lots of others on the forum. Lots or rebranded cheap low quality tanks (primarily from China) seem to be flooding the market. @Aquariums4life produce amazing builds at a decent price with lots of customer support. I would strongly suggest that you contact them before buying.


----------



## Simon Cole (13 Feb 2020)

Yes. They are a family manufacturer based in Poland established in 1979. The technology used is quite interesting: 

_The organization of our company, technologies applied and resources serve one aim only:  the satisfaction of the client with a product that is functional, economical and made on time.  We employ 70 competent and committed workers.  We have an area of 6000m2, including a complex of production and warehouse facilities.

The core of our activity is the production of aquaria and reptile houses.  The glass processing division is equipped with, among other things, a computer-controlled line for gluing aquaria, an automatic table for cutting glass and pane-bending facilities.  The production line completes 150,000 containers each year – all of which are checked for the thickness of the glass and the resistance of the silicone joint.  

The electric division produces plastic and aluminium covers.  This division also includes a laboratory, where products are inspected for their watertightness, temperature, insulation and resistance.  We are one of the first companies in Poland whose lightning covers meet all highest safety requirements, resulting from European norms.  

The remaining divisions include the carpenter’s workshop, where cabinets under aquaria are produced (the division has a modern centre for the processing of furniture boards), a supplies’ warehouse and a ready product warehouse (with the capacity to store over 3000 palettes of products) and the packaging division, where packagings are made for all kinds of products made by our company.
_
I'm pretty sure that they are highly vertically integrated, and sell directly to the consumer on Ebay - so you do get some buyer protection. 
I haven't seen rebranded, cheap, or low quality tanks from china flooding the market. I don't know what they would have to do with Diversa.


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Feb 2020)

Onoma1 said:


> horror stories from one supplier


Yes, this company was NACD aquariums. I would stay well away from them for many reasons.

I've not long took delivery of an aquarium from the new sponsor @Aquariums4life - customer service has been fantastic throughout, it arrived ahead of time, is exactly what I asked for, build quality seems good and it even holds water. 
I don't think they're far from you @chris521957 so maybe give them a call, I always think it's good to put a face to a name and see the product.

As for your original inquiry about Diversa I'm afraid I can't help there.


----------



## Onoma1 (13 Feb 2020)

[¹QUOTE="Simon Cole, post: 586614, member: 17945"]...
I haven't seen rebranded, cheap, or low quality tanks from china flooding the market. I don't know what they would have to do with Diversa.[/QUOTE]

@Simon Cole has an excellent view on Diversa. My comment was just a general one about tanks as I stated I don't know Diversa.

A tank is an important purchase and I have noticed a number of unhappy people reporting poor quality silicone or damaged tanks combined with very poor customer service. Many of these tanks seem to be rebranded, much cheaper and originate in China. 

Perhaps this is just because I have noticed this as I have been looking for a tank and this is a form of bias ...apophenia?  

Please accept my apologies if I have caused any offence.


----------



## chris521957 (13 Feb 2020)

Thanks for all replies, much appreciated. After looking at their feedback(100%) on fleabay, I have decided to purchase a tank from them. Once it is delivered and tested I will report back on them. NACD are nothing to do with this company and are, in fact, still trading as NACD. Aquariums for life are only doing their standard sizes at the moment, and not the size I required. Very interesting read Simon, and thanks for finding that for me. Once again, thankyou for taking the time to reply everyone.


----------



## robinj (15 Feb 2020)

My first aquarium was Diversa set back in 2009 or 2010. I had it for few years and still have the tank. It was something like http://www.diversa.info.pl/en/prod_53_budget_100_set.html but for 60L with black cover and one 15W T8 tube which I later replaced by DIY 2x15W tubes. I have the cabinet too and I am going to use that cabinet for my new project. Its very robust and heavy.


----------



## chris521957 (28 Feb 2020)

Tank arrived today, exactly as promised. Very well made, silicone work very neat and tidy. Impressed.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Mar 2020)

chris521957 said:


> Aquariums for life are only doing their standard sizes at the moment, and not the size I required.



Just to advise everyone... @Aquariums4life are happy to produce any custom size of tank


----------



## chris521957 (3 Mar 2020)

Not when i inquired, maybe holidays?. But its good they are doing custom sizea again. Still impressed with the Diversa


----------



## Onoma1 (3 Mar 2020)

They are making a custom one for me atm. Glad your tank worked out ok though


----------



## chris521957 (4 Mar 2020)

Thanks. I did look at them but the website advised only standard sizes. They are only 10 miles from me too


----------



## alto (4 Mar 2020)

Forget that other company  I want to know about the Diversa tank 

dimensions?
low iron glass?
shipping details? 
photo?


----------



## chris521957 (4 Mar 2020)

Will try to get a photo tonight. Dim, 800x 35x 40. Free del, £99. Nice silicon work.


----------



## ukshaun (22 Sep 2021)

Looking on Ebay, Diversa and NACD appear to look the same.

I recently took delivery of a brand new NACD Aquarium. I had read many positive reviews about their aquariums.
Delivery took longer than stated. While i waited, and waited, i Googled 'NACD' and discovered this forum. To my horror, i read a post posted by someone who had a bad experience with NACD.

When the aquarium arrived, it looked fine, with cardboard on the top and bottom, complete with clear plastic wrap around the sides, protecting the glass.
On removing the plastic wrap, i could see quality cut 8mm glass, with smooth edges. So far so good.

On inspecting the quality of the silicone, the workmanship looked average. I own a Jewel aquarium, and the silicone work is high end factory quality. I did wonder if NACD aquarium was a one man band set up?

The silicone where glass meets glass looks ok. The silicone looks slightly iffy on the inside. Very thin weak. Take a look at this photo:






To me the silicone looks on the thin side.
On flipping the tank upside-down, i set about removing the brown paper on the bottom, stuck to silicone that had bled through the areas where the side panels meet the base panel. I spotted a 4inch line about 4mm deep, where there was no silicone.





The next thing i noticed. The thickness of the silicone from the bottom of where the front and side panels meet varied from 3mm or 4mm at the bottom to 1mm or 2mm at the top.

I decided to keep the aquarium and beef up the silicone on all internal corners, and filled in the 4inch line about 4mm deep on the bottom.
I used HA6 silicone (for aquarium) and the 45 degree 12mm option on a Fugi silicone tool. The results look better, stronger. After 24hrs the silicone set. I plan on waiting 7 days before adding water, to allow for 100% cure of the silicone.

Here is a photo. This is the first time i have ever attempted to silicone an aquarium.





I have thought about adding a length of black perspex along the top front to hide the area where water meets air (once the tank has been filled up).

This 4FT aquarium has been constructed using 8mm glass.
Many years ago, i owned a 4FT aquarium, and i recall it being constructed from 10mm glass.

I hope, once the tank has been filled up with water, all will be well.


----------

